# Organized Aggression



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Friday brought another assault on my home and the great Lone Star State! The explosion was so powerful that it destroyed my wireless router (or maybe it just died on its own). I spent most of the evening installing a new one and now I can get the pics up.

Happy1 decided to jump on the "Bomb Texas" bandwagon and delivered a super savory selection of fine smokes-
1- Alex Bradley Maxx
1- LGC Series R Maduro
1- Torano Virtuoso- look how oily that wrapper is!
1- Pepin series JJ
1- Toya X-TRA
1 Cuba Libre box press

I stand humbled as I watch myself and my Texas brethren get blown to smithereens. I will quote the great Sam Houston as we stand on the precipice of all out war. 

"We view ourselves on the eve of battle. We are nerved for the contest, and must conquer or perish. It is vain to look for present aid: none is at hand. We must now act or abandon all hope! Rally to the standard, and be no longer the scoff of mercenary tongues! Be men, be free men, that your children may bless their father's name."

Thanks Chuck, great looking smokes. I have only had the series JJ and look forward to trying them all!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I think it just died on its own, but hey who knows. Looks like a great bomb!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Now that's a six pack!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL...well see


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like they are "reaching out" towards Texas... <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

reaching out...well you could say that, just using warheads instead of hands.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are some real beauty's


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> reaching out...well you could say that, just using warheads instead of hands.


Just be careful! Realize that Texas has virtually the ONLY supply of natural Helium on earth. We could cut the rest of you off! HAH! What would you fill yer party balloons with then, eh? Bill's HOT AIR????? <G>


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Texas is gonna keep getting hit for a few more days I'm thinking...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Now how did Squid® guess that Lok would post something right after my comment about HOT AIR? <G>


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

You're just that damned good squidy!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good one Happy!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice Stogies there


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Texas is going down


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

NICE HIT :dribble: heheh:biggrin:e


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I think it just died on its own,


OK
Nice hit!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Shweet--
Deep in the "heart of texas"


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

What doesn't kill you, only makes you stronger. And the "Us & Them" list grows! (Nice hit, Happy! )


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

patefengreen said:


> What doesn't kill you, only makes you stronger. And the "Us & Them" list grows! (Nice hit, Happy! )


And itll keep growing and growing and growing...... :biggrin:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

very nice, Great pics!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Lok17 said:


> Texas is gonna keep getting hit for a few more days I'm thinking...


Your thinking Right:biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> I think it just died on its own,
> 
> We'll see>hehehehe


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

The madness and mayhem continues - nice shot Chuck!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Now gonna to find another victim:lol: Enjoy Chubz


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome sticks


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice... hope you can recover.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Lets go Chuck Lets go Chuck!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like there might be some new ocean front property in the area that use to be called Texas


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

U got that right speedy!!!:brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick:


----------

